

Forbes: The Social Impact of Cloud (MobileWorks, Cloud Currencies) - anandkulkarni
http://www.forbes.com/sites/sap/2012/01/10/the-social-impact-of-cloud-2/

======
prayag
MobileWorks is YCS11 company. We are really passionate about making a positive
impact in the world using technology. We are also hiring if anyone wants to
join us in our mission.

------
anandkulkarni
While cloud computing has made life substantially easier for startups getting
off the ground, they've had the incredible side effect of making new
opportunities for individuals at the bottom of the pyramid.

Thanks to the rise of cloud services, it's easier than ever for unemployed and
underemployed folks to sell their services online.

We're thrilled to be a company leading the way in this space.

